# Evgeny Koroliov



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Any comments or suggestions about his recordings, especially of Bach?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I recommend all of his Bach recordings. Top of the list is his WTC on Tacet.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

His Art of Fugue finally arrived this afternoon from Germany. It pretty much blows everyone else out of the water, in terms of complete versions. Also quite wonderful are the two "encores" for four hands, in which he is joined by his wife.


----------

